# Cacci Craft



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2010)

I have just bought my first micro skiff and already addicted! It is a 75 Cacci Craft center console flatbottom w/ a 50 hp Johnson. Searching on the internet I can't find any info on the company other than they were out of Tampa Florida. Any info is appreciated.Thanks guys


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

They didn't just build boats, custom cars also

http://fiberglasssportscars.com/Tiburon/Tiburon.htm

CACCI CRAFT INC
1210 W FLETCHER AVE
TAMPA  FL

Business owner: Frank Cacciatore

Last information in public records of Hillsborough County was 1982.

out of business

Tri-hulls and modified vees are what I find images of...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1968 15'3" typical layout for a small skiff of that decade


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not a bad looking little skiff


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very interesting...I believe Glenn Gums now live in Palm Beach. At least there is a Glenn Gums that owned a manufacturing bisiness in the 60's & 70's.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I know that in the 70s the Caccicraft boats 
were sought out by folks around here to use
for commercial trout fishing. They would build
huge glassed-in bait wells in the middle of the 
boat, load it up with bait and go out and catch
a 100-150 trout a day to sell and supplement
their Social Security!


----------



## ccvanhorn (May 12, 2021)

Tyler said:


> I have just bought my first micro skiff and already addicted! It is a 75 Cacci Craft center console flatbottom w/ a 50 hp Johnson. Searching on the internet I can't find any info on the company other than they were out of Tampa Florida. Any info is appreciated.Thanks guys



My father built the boats @

Frank Cacciatore, Jr.
Cacci Craft, Inc.
1210 W Fletcher Blvd
Tampa, FL 33612

He built boats for 35 years. In the late 70's thanks to Pres. Carter's oil embargo's, he wasn't able to get products. They weren't allowed to sell him anything that was petroleum based and as most know almost everything on boats is petroleum based. He closed his shop in 1980 and sold off some of his boat molds to either Star Craft or Chris Craft and turned the plant into a Commercial Park to make a living. He originally started off with wood boats and then to fiberglass. He built everything from fishing boats, to tri hulls, to cabin cruisers. He had a plant fire that destroyed the entire plant in 1967 and rebuilt the plant with his top 8 boat models. They say the fire could be seen all the way from St. Pete (a large chemical fire with all the resin and fiberglass that was present). One of his boats the El Tiburon (which means shark in Spanish) hold a World Record in a slalom course. The name El Tiburon is the name he also did a car for designer Henry Covington. Geoffrey Hacker has the car now and we have met him and where able to sit in the car. Link below on the car.



1962 El Tiburon Roadster (The Shark) - A Fiberglass Classic - MyCarQuest.com



I would love to find one of my dad's old El Tiburon's to restore it now. That is the boat I skied behind the most and remember the most.

Best of Luck to you!
Connie Cacciatore Van Horn


----------



## rialedup (Jun 21, 2021)

ccvanhorn said:


> My father built the boats @
> 
> Frank Cacciatore, Jr.
> Cacci Craft, Inc.
> ...


----------



## ccvanhorn (May 12, 2021)

Can you tell me where??? I tried to look at it but can't seem to find it? Like on Craigslist, etc.

Thank you for letting me know!
Connie


----------



## SheriWolf (Jul 11, 2021)

ccvanhorn said:


> My father built the boats @
> 
> Frank Cacciatore, Jr.
> Cacci Craft, Inc.
> ...



Hi Connie, My husband recently purchased a 1978 El Tiburon and was looking for more info on it and came across this post. Are you still looking for one? It's in great condition and only needs a little refinishing. The engine is original and may have less than 20 hours on it. We bought it from the original owner here in Sweetwater TN.


----------



## ccvanhorn (May 12, 2021)

SheriWolf said:


> Hi Connie, My husband recently purchased a 1978 El Tiburon and was looking for more info on it and came across this post. Are you still looking for one? It's in great condition and only needs a little refinishing. The engine is original and may have less than 20 hours on it. We bought it from the original owner here in Sweetwater TN.


Hi Sheri
Yes, I am still looking for one. Can you send me pictures of the one you have?? Thank you so much for contacting me!

Connie


----------

